# DSLRs compatible with film Pentax K1000 lenses



## sligomd (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi-

I have a Pentax K1000 film camera.  Looking to go digital but would like to make the jump with my collection of lenses from the Pentax.  Any suggestions of DSLRs that are digital equivalents of the K1000?

Cheers


----------



## shadowrulz3164 (Mar 6, 2007)

i think the pentax k110d and the k100d are both compatable with k1000 lenses, both would be godo chioces,  but i would go for the 100d if you can for the shake reduction


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 7, 2007)

All of the Pentax digital SLRs are compatible with the Pentax K-mount lenses. That's the *ist, *ist DS, *ist DL, K110d, k100d and K10d.

The current models are the K110d, k100d and k10d. The k110d and k100d are 6-megapixel models, the difference between them being the K100d has a "shake reduction" system and the k110d does not. The k10d is a more expensive model with a 10 megapixel sensor, much better continuous shooting ability, weather sealing, compatibility with new internal focusing lenses, etc. If you can afford the k10d I think the price difference is well worth it, though personally I use the k100d and am very happy with it. The megapixel difference is not one of the bigger issues for me.
Both the current 6-megapixel models are available for an extremely good price at the moment. If your budget is really limited you could instead look for one of the *ist models second-hand (the *ist were the previous line of dSLRs; older but same basic technology as the 6mp k100d and k110d).

I'd still say take a look at all the options, and in particular see what the various companies have to offer at the PMA over the next few days. But if you're happy with Pentax's system and already have a selection of good lenses it would make a lot of sense to stick with them.


----------

